# Golf= Boring? part 2



## Harry P (May 11, 2007)

In analysis of what hypereall was saying, i have come to conclusion that many golf players are good people, but the whole stigma of what people think of golf is wrong.

they imagine these posh rich people with nothing better to do

its true in a way, golf isnt that great, its just a sport u know?

but i think golf's real true purpose comes to life when people attach meaning to it: giving a reason for their existence by projecting this reason onto golf

so golf is not boring......


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm convinced golf is the deepest sport in the world. It's so talent based, but it's also largely equipment based. There are just so many different ways you can approach the game, and the best part is, you don't need to be on a team to get out and play.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Golf also helps you find out what kind of person you are; as you have to rely on your own discipline in scoring, and teaches you to be a gentleman (from the guys point of view of course).


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I have never once thought of golf as a rich man's sport. Sure, it helps..but rich guys tend to be the worst golfers, in my experience. Honestly I hate anyone who tries to label the sport as a rich man's sport..it is rather insulting.


----------



## nomadnyc (May 9, 2007)

I am the child of immigrants who grew up in urban NYC. Most of our days consisted of playing stick ball or touch football in the middle of the street. If you asked me when I was a kid what I thought about golf I probably would have also said that it was boring. 

I am now in my early 30s. Last year, with the birth of my daughter I got myself back into the gym and literarly attacked the weights. Thanks to good genetics and muscle memory, my muscles grew and the fat started to fade. I looked for something to occupy myself with. A few friends of mine asked if I played golf. When I said no, they told me I should try it as it would be fun for all of us to go out together.

I purchased a starter set and took some lessons. I incorporated the driving range into my work out routine (one to two days per week). I approached the lessons the way I have always approached the gym, Form first, pounds later. My teacher has told me that I have a great attitude, always listening when directions are given, but laughing when missing or hitting poorly. He was surprised when I started pointing out little things that I thought would work for me, saying that my instict was correct FOR ME. This again I owe to the gym, where listening to your body is a key factor to making gains.

Although still a HUGE NOOB, my approach to the game is almost spiritiual. I try to zone everything out and try to "LISTEN" to my body. I try to get to a point where it is only me and the ball. I do not get frustrated because I understand this is not an activity that is easy; just the opposite. I understand that it is an activity that requires harmony of mind, body and yes soul. For me, it is this challenge, this concentration, this zone that I am enjoying about the game. 

Other aspects, I enjoy being in nature and/or on a beautiful course. Combined with the above, it makes for one great experience. The other aspect is that my wife (an athlete herself) is also taking lessons and my little one is mimicing our swings and saying things like "Daddy making golf". I think for a family is is a great activity to be involved with. I look forward to the day that me and my little girl can go out for a round of gold (if she does decide to pick it up).

So, no, golf is not boring for me. Right now it is just the opposite and there are many aspects of this game that one can experience and enjoy. The above are simply my own.

Hope I did not bore you guys with the long winded response.

Stay string and keep putting!


----------

